# Is BATF good as gold? Why or why not?



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Some are saying in other groups BATF is good as gold, and others say or leave it alone. Why? Or why not? I would think it would be with certain clients.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*BATF much like any guarantee or proposal.*

Is exactly as good as the guy (company) that gave it to you.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

I like BATF. But I also agree it’s only as good as the company you are working for. For one regional I won’t touch them as a BATF just because I don’t trust them to not cut me. So in that case I email a few pics and call from site and tell them my number. Sometimes they approve it, sometimes they don’t. IF they do approve it I still don’t touch it till I receive the email stating its approve and for how much. 
With the other guy I work for (On these forums) I don’t have a problem doing anything BATF. You just have to make sure you’re phots justify the CY you are billing for. It gives you a good opportunity to make some real money when you go to a property for something like a lock change or a wint. It’s a little more difficult to do during the summer time when you already have the trailer loaded down with mowers etc. But this time of year my mowers are put away and the trailer is already empty so it’s a lot easier.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've done BATF for MCS for the past 2 years and they SUCK!!!! Anytime it's a leaf cleanup or a bush trimming it's always cut saying my photos don't justify or the estimator doesn't coincide with your pricing. Don't tell me to BATF if your not going to pay MY price. As far as leaves go, I have a leaf plow on the front of my mower and a leaf vac to load my trailer. So they get compressed from being pushed, and then get compressed again when they get shredded. So they are looking for me to work harder and longer to make more money, but the time involved isn't worth it.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Why are you still doing BATF for MCS?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

With MCS it's called "as good as coal"....

They already took the gold


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Just like all of the Nationals, it works for some companies, for others it doesn't. My guys have gotten leaf clean ups down to an art and can get up between 10cy and 20cy in 2-3 hours or less. I take my before pictures, they start on leaves while I do the winterizing. The little bit of profit I make from the wint pretty much covers the cost of my labor. I help them finish the leaves, then we roll out. If I get cut, my labor is still covered and I only did a little extra labor so I'm good with it. 

It's really all in getting a feel for what the company will approve and what they will cut or won't cut. 

I called from site for approval on some work recently. We knew if we didn't do it we'd get sent back and didn't want that so went ahead and did it. Luckily we got the approval in as we were finishing up. Got lucky but I was prepared to eat the loss to keep from having to return.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Successful BATF requires 4 ingredients. 
If either part is missing your screwed.

Part 1) Must have an honest Client

Part 2) Must take good photos 

Part 3) Must be good at explaining your bid or what was done.
(Details, Details and more details.)

Part 4) Must be willing to use and good at using a CE


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

RichR said:


> Successful BATF requires 4 ingredients.
> If either part is missing your screwed.
> 
> Part 1) Must have an honest Client
> ...


Bingo! we have a winner :vs_smile:


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

BATF is a way to make you do the work and not be paid properly as if it was a real submitted bid. It's a risk that some are willing to take, not me, screwed to many times..you did the work already so they know you will take whatever they dish out..


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Is exactly as good as the guy (company) that gave it to you.


Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

adorler said:


> BATF is a way to make you do the work and not be paid properly as if it was a real submitted bid. It's a risk that some are willing to take, not me, screwed to many times..you did the work already so they know you will take whatever they dish out..


Thats where the honest Nat comes in..


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

JDRM said:


> Thats where the honest Nat comes in..


What an oxymoron that is... lol!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It's an extremely complex equation, however*

for our purposes here, in most cases. BATF can also be expressed HFMFU. For you guys that haven't had that class yet....................(Hurray For Me F#^& YOU). 

Even the best companies will "decide" in their favor when disputes arise. Even companies that are not really out to cheat you. 

Then you're left in a no good options quandary. This will happen with every company without fail. 

It is then your responsibility to decide if they are worth the cost in both cash and stress.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The integrity of a national towards you extends as far as the rep you deal with.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> What an oxymoron that is... lol!


LOL, Believe it or not, I have never had an issue with BATF and my top client.


----------



## Ear26LSR (Nov 12, 2015)

https://mortgagehorror.com/2016/02/04/chatter-about-mcs-corelogic-share-team-up/

All but $14k of this was Cut BATF invoices ....it should be called "perception after the fact " since someone else sitting at a desk probably hungover or its there 2nd 
day checking the photos 
they decide that's not 80 Ln feet of shrubs and cut your invoice to 30 Ln. Feet ..that's my take on BATF

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Ear26LSR said:


> https://mortgagehorror.com/2016/02/04/chatter-about-mcs-corelogic-share-team-up/
> 
> All but $14k of this was Cut BATF invoices ....it should be called "perception after the fact " since someone else sitting at a desk probably hungover or its there 2nd
> day checking the photos
> ...


I even went so far as to take my fabric tape measure, stretch it out with really good photo's proving without a shadow of doubt that it was 150 LF and they still insisted it was 40.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Newbie said:


> I even went so far as to take my fabric tape measure, stretch it out with really good photo's proving without a shadow of doubt that it was 150 LF and they still insisted it was 40.


You are assuming that the person processed the order also looked at the pictures. That isn't always the case. I know it should be but it isn't.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Newbie said:


> I even went so far as to take my fabric tape measure, stretch it out with really good photo's proving without a shadow of doubt that it was 150 LF and they still insisted it was 40.


 A few NAts will do that, a few will not.


----------

